# 1990 GTR R32 INSURANCE VALUE



## Ima Racing (Nov 14, 2003)

Hi......just got asked by my fleet policy what value is the car.

Any ideas as to what the highest i could realistically say.....after seeing them going for as much as 20k from one importer i dont want to go in too low but then dont want to go silly.

Any help apprecited...how much is YOUR R32 insured for?

Thanks.


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Mine was valued by the insurance company at 10k - so they repaired it  
It is a 1990 standard R32 GTR with about 63k miles on the clock - if that helps.


----------

